# FA still not working properly?



## BrandonPotter0 (Oct 18, 2014)

Just outta curiosity guys, please dont flame me or anything >-<

But is FA not full working properly yet? I can see people uploading new submissions and journals and stuff, but I am unable to do any of that, or delete all those notifications piling up. >-<


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey, are you still having issues? If so, let me know... I can try to work with you. There was some DNS cleanup from moving the site over to Cloudflare and some other modifications that may have caused the issues you experienced.


----------



## ventus (Oct 20, 2014)

Well http://sfw.furaffinity.net doesnt work


----------



## Uberskunk (Oct 20, 2014)

In addition to that, I've also noticed that I can't update image files, and only the thumbnail gets updated. I saw a thread about this in the "bugs" section but it seem to be largely ignored. As somebody who often updates their images with various tweaks, it's a bit troublesome so hopefully that issue is resolved soon.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Oct 22, 2014)

I know someone that had issues changing image files on the 20th, we'll see if that problem repeats, if so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Koori254 (Oct 26, 2014)

I haven't been able to get the site to load ever since the DNS thing.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Oct 31, 2014)

well, clearly the submission problem is still an issue, it's not reloading the submission when the file is replaced.


----------



## rednec0 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah, still getting update issues here too. I even mentioned in another thread arguing why having a 1280x1280 limit is just dumb, but that's unrelated to the core problem. Clearly switching to a cloud service might have been a bad idea.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Nov 2, 2014)

other sites have cloud-based services and they don't have this issue.


----------



## rednec0 (Nov 2, 2014)

I guess whoever manages this cloud service...
*puts on shades*
...has their head in the clouds.


----------



## idejtauren (Nov 2, 2014)

Really slow today...
Page generated in 3.858 seconds [ 0.6% PHP, 99.4% SQL ] (20 queries)
I counted 15 seconds, but even the page time itself seems really long.


----------



## Sylver (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm getting the same issue as well. I've noticed that for me it starts at around 3-4pm (which is in 2 hours for me); not sure what this means though. It's a daily occurance that's been happening for about a week now.

That's about all the information I've got to contribute to this =/ hopefully it helps.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 3, 2014)

ShadowFur said:


> That page genereated is a buch ob BS is and a "Fancy FA excuse" to push the blame on someone else when in fact its on FA's side. and if it actually does generate in that about of time there are many many other things on FA's side that can cause the issues. I have seen the page generated in 0.00xx and have the page take 15 min to load with FA having issues. The pages are taking about 5 min to load atm


"Generate" and "load" are two different things. PHP essentially (simplified a lot) works by running a script when you call a page, that creates a HTML page to return to the client (ie you). "Page generated" is how long it took the server to create that response. Especially during peak hours it may then take further time to transfer that HTML page to you, and even further time to load graphics etc. 

So if you're loading a page that takes very little work on the server's part (very few variables and database requests to figure out) during a time where the path from the server to you (whether it's at FA's data center or at some node we have no control over along the way) is clogged up, you can get a page that takes nearly no time to generate, but a lot of time to transfer.

Think of it as a fast food restaurant with delivery service. If you make a super simple order (the page request sent to the server) it takes next to no time to put the order together (generating the HTML response), but the delivery driver still has to navigate traffic to get to your house with the order (loading time). This could be because all delivery drivers are busy (peak hours) or it could be because there's a gridlock at an intersection along the way.


----------

